# Channel A



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

How is it lookin up there? Is anybody having any luck yet?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Last i heard everything was still frozen, that was april 6th and it wasn't channel a specififcally, but i know the game and fish had to delay fish counts cuz the lake was still frozen, but alot can change just trying to help.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

We starting the infamous "Channel A" thread already? :lol: 
Word to the wise, when it opens up and you find yourself one of the few people there, count your blessing...it wont be that roomy for long. :lol:


----------



## n_108_nd (Oct 13, 2004)

Now that it is tropical here in NoDak, has anyone heard if the ice is out and the fish are biting on or around Devils Lake? Northers or Walleyes, I am not picky. Just as long as I get some open water fish!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

They have closed the gates on the channel,,,no current, no fish.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

That's good to hear. Give those spawning fish a chance!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

MaKES SENSE, WHY WOULD ANY ONE WANT TO CATCH ALL THE SPAWNING WALLEYES IN CHANNEL A,


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

talk to the old man and he said that the main lake is stil frozen, but poeple are cacthing northerns in the ditch like crazy! that was like a week ago april 18th or so just my words good luck


----------

